# Any idea on sex?



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

Any idea on the sex/breeds of some of my 8 week old chickens?

I know that photo #1 is an EE mix 
and #2 & #5 must be French Black Copper Maran mixes, right?
I'm looking at the feathered legs….
(There was a FBCM roo on the farm)


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

From top to bottom:
Cockeral
Pullet
Cockeral
Cockeral
Pullet


----------

